# Being a responsible breeder also means ...



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You welcome back what you produced - at any time, for any reason.

The lady that co-owns Clark with me texted me this morning that she just can't keep him anymore.

Clark has been pulling the hair out of her Newfoundlands. I'm talking stripping BIG patches bald - right down to the skin!! And the Newfies don't care.

This morning was the last straw. He stripped a section off her male that she was planning on showing at the Newfie nationals. We're not sure it will grow back in time.

She has tried everything she can think of to stop this. I had Clark come spend a few days here earlier in the year and he never tried it on my guys (Mauser would NOT put up with it if he did) so we know it's more of an acceptability thing - the Newfies just accept the behavior.

So he will stay with us until we can find him a great home - either with short haired dogs or dogs that won't accept being stripped. 

Luckily Clark is a very happy, outgoing boy so finding him a good home shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe Clark was jealous of all that hair...if the newfs hair doesn't grow back maybe she could pass him off at the Chinese Crested nationals???


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know why Clark is doing that to the Newfies, but my Bailey does the samething to Gracie my husky. I am constantly telling him to leave it!

Mary


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

holland said:


> Maybe Clark was jealous of all that hair...if the newfs hair doesn't grow back maybe she could pass him off at the Chinese Crested nationals???


Clark is a PowderPuff so he has nothing to be jealous of!

Her Newf would be one REEEEEALY oversized CC!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good for you for taking him back. he should be easy enough to place again.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just heard from the owner - she contacted a few other people and got a few more ideas to try so he's staying put and she's going to work with him some more. 

Forgot to add a picture of the little trouble maker ...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

My oldest dog's breeder had me sign a contract that I could NOT re-home the dog, that is MUST be returned to her if it didn't work out... Of course, she couldn't enforce that, but I liked that clause actually. This dog's microchip also has the breeder's info on it, which I don't like very much at all, but she was just very protective of her pups, I suppose. A great lady who sold me a super great pup.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh what a cutie he is! That is an odd habit he's developed, but I hope one of the new things she tries will get him to stop. Nice to see breeders who stand behind their puppies. I also bet he would be an easy one to place should the need arise - that is one seriously cute dog!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, that is absolutely true and don't think it can't happen to breeding stock. One of the breeders I know sold a show prospect puppy. The dog is nice, but the former owner just couldn't keep her. She sent her back.

Also, be prepared to keep the dog sent back for a while. That breeder has had the dog available for a month or two.

Yup, something to consider when thinking about breeding.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Tell her to get some bitter apple spray and spray it on the coat of the newfies where he chews. 
I showed Shelties and when I had a dog, especially a male, want to chew on the others coats, I finally got some bitter apple and sprayed it all over the ones who were getting their coats chewed. Worked like a charm, and it doesn't harm the coats in the least


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I know it's not meant to be, but this whole thread is hilarious. I just find the mental pic of Clark systematically stripping big patches off of Newfies funny. Like he's knitting or something, just humming along totally enjoying himself and the Newfies are totally oblivious LOL. 
He's a cute little guy, I'm thinking she just needs to crate him, or the Newfs when she can't directly supervise. At least for awhile. 

Annette


----------

